# whats the largest largemouth you have ever caught?



## BassMaster15

The biggest largemouth i ever caught is 8 pounds 1 ounce out of pelican lake MN


----------



## njsimonson

21 incher out of the Pelican River system.

Before that hog you caught recently what was your biggest BM15?

Oh and BTW, in the other thread the answer is that the MN record LMB is 8 lbs 12.5 oz - so you were pretty dang close...two weeks earlier or six weeks later and you might have broken the mark!!!


----------



## holmsvc

I caught a 6 1/2 lber out of the kids pond in valley city when I was young.


----------



## BassMaster15

My largest before that was 6 3/4 lbs out of the same lake! Thx for telling me the record i can still beat it i let the fish go!


----------



## Ridge Nelson

8 lbs and 21 inches in a small lake in MO


----------



## njsimonson

> 8 lbs and 21 inches in a small lake in MO


Doesn't that just blow your mind? I can catch a 21 incher in MN and at most, we're looking at 5.5 pounds. You catch a fish of the same length anywhere south of Kansas, and there's a good chance its 7.5 lbs or bigger. Goes to show what a longer growing season does for a species!


----------



## Ryan_Todd

my biggest is just under 6 pounds. i was fishing on a ice cracking lake during second weekend of deer hunting back when i was in high school. i remember how hard it was getting the pickup off the ramp after i backed the boat in because it was covered with ice.


----------



## cut'em

8 lbs. 1 oz. lake okeechobee (live shinner) back in my homestate of NY 6 lb. 5 oz. on a crank bait.


----------



## goosebusters2

Just under 6 pounds, early in the year in the great state of North Dakota


----------



## Bore.224

About 21-22 inches. August 1996 around 2pm on a sunny day using a Rebel topwater Popper. 8lb test line on Lonfellow pond in Wellesley MA.


----------



## tlowes

21 inch largemouth. Never weighed. Guessing between 5 and 6.


----------



## Flick

Mines only 20.25 largemouth and 20"smallie, Some people that claim they catch these 5 and 6lb bass consistently have no idea what they're talking about. Not sayin some guys dont but not the average dude.


----------



## tlowes

I agree with Flick, I've only caught 2 largemouth over 20 inches, but if you talk to guys who barely fish they're pulling them in the boat left and right. I think a lot of anglers overestimate the weight of some fish. I know I did before I actually weighed a few bass. I only measure length now, but it was an eye opener.


----------



## Rick Acker

19 1/2 inches in NODAK! Several 18-19's, still waiting for a 20 inch plus, and then a replica is going on the wall!


----------



## Techhead

A 25 1/2 incher on Toad Lake on topwater, the only way to go, she was a pig


----------



## Rick Acker

25 1/2 inches...How much did that weigh? 20 inches is about 5 lbs...I think the state record in Minnesota is only 8lb's and change...


----------



## rowdie

6 lbs 10 oz out of pudwell dam by McIntosh SD. 4 years ago. I usually fish walleye but hit this dam a few times every spring. Cathching this fish was one of my best thrills in my fishing life!


----------



## Danimal

my wife?????

:eyeroll:

Just kidding....

18 inch, didn't weigh it.


----------



## Rick Acker

Techhead, just did my homework...25 1/2 incher on Toad lake means you threw away a state record...That fish would have ran you 10-11 lb's. If it's the same Toad lake I've fished in Minnesota!


----------



## torf

i rarely fish for bass, so my standing best is a 4 pound largemouth i caught when i was 11 right underneath a boat dock at cass lake, MN. i was bobber fishing for perch and sunnies when what seemed like a whale hit my crawler.


----------



## jamesavp

My biggest is around 10 1/2 pounds. 25inch length with a 18 3/4 inch girth. I got her fiberglass mounted, I released her, she was too beautiful to keep. I also got one around 8.4 lbs 24 inches long. These bass are ok size in Florida though. I know thats kinda unfair with northern bass. I will tell you what though a 4 lb nodak bass fights harder than a florida 8lb bass any day. The crazy thing about those bass is that they were both caught on a 4 inch worm.


----------



## Gary Bottger

Here is one from last weekend. 22 inches - Fish was back in the water in no time.


----------



## jamesavp

Here is that 10.5 lb largemouth I caught from florida, finally figured out how to post pics.

[siteimg]4282[/siteimg]


----------



## Snipe Hunter

The top picture is the best fish I have caught so far this year. Below that are two pictures of some fish from last year. Some are just a few pounds but are from memorable days.

SH


----------



## fowl_play

caught 5 1/2 pounder, 22 inches yesterday


----------



## casey_714

I need to live in a warmer state so I can catch the big ones too. My biggest was 5 lbs. from last year.


----------



## jjohnson_714

here's the 20" 5 lb'er i caught last year....


----------



## gazoo

Boundary Resevoir - Estevan, Sask. Canada.

The only place to fish for bass in Sask. I have caught a few 20 inchers but last September I landed a 21.25 inch. 6.75 lb largemouth in my float tube.

I had a buddy land a 14.5 lb. northern in his belly boat 2 years ago.

:beer:


----------



## steve66

njsimonson said:


> 8 lbs and 21 inches in a small lake in MO
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't that just blow your mind? I can catch a 21 incher in MN and at most, we're looking at 5.5 pounds. You catch a fish of the same length anywhere south of Kansas, and there's a good chance its 7.5 lbs or bigger. Goes to show what a longer growing season does for a species!
Click to expand...

the longer growing season and also bass in areas further north live longer but they grow smaller, thats why bass in places like callifornia grow to 20 lbs where in cold water areas like minnisota and canada they very rarely get bigger then 10 lbs.

my biggest bass is about 5.5 lbs both largemouth and smallmouth. even got a 5 pounder this spring.

also one day between 3 of us we got 10 bass all over 4 lbs. we went into this tiny lake that nobody fished because theres "no fish in there" lol. well we caught all those nices one and i betcha we caught 75 fish all day, they hit just about everything we through at them. but the guy i was fishing with made the mistake of telling his buddie and word got out from there , you still catch 10 + fish every time you go in but rarely have i got one over a 1 1/2 lbs now, still some hogs in there though. i only catch and release when im in this lake. just go's to show when you find a hot spot keep ur mouth shut.


----------



## pack999

http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j77/pack999/bass.jpg
this was 24 inches long. i was young when i measured it though, so it might not be accurate. i didnt have a scale so i dont know the weight. caught on a 4 inch twisterail at the... get this.. the GOLF COURSE POND on hole 18. Small pond in Iowa. I let it go.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

A HUGE MIND BLOWING 26/5" and 8 lbs!


----------



## varmithunter06

8lb 7 oz and 25 in
he'll be on my wall soon


----------



## teampps

Can anyone tell me why people kill trophies? Have you ever heard of fiberglass replica? They are the same price and the fish swims away. Join the 21st century.


----------



## Bagman

Techhead said:


> A 25 1/2 incher on Toad Lake on topwater, the only way to go, she was a pig


This goes right alongside the great myth of the 32" rooster tail feather posted on the pheasant board last year! Funny...they NEVER posted a photo of that either. My biggest bass was a 29" caught at Bluemont Lake here in Fargo...photo got lost in the great flood of 97. :wink:


----------



## mnbirdhunter

7lbs out of waconia


----------



## Fishin Fanatic

I caught my Biggest largie yesturday!! It weighed 5.7lbs!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## schultz345

6.5 pounder out of pelican lake, mn


----------



## gotabig1

Last year i caught a big one. 8 lbs 14 oz.

My friend in maryland has a picture I will see if I can get it.


----------



## duckduck...goose!

NEW RECORD FOR ME!!!!!!

Caught-july 1st

Lake-Mazinaw Lake

Bucketmouth weighing in at 10.1 lbs! 28" 19" girth.

Was so nervous, i saw it following my Rapala skitter pop, I let it pause and WHAMO!


----------



## ificarium

I believe that this was the 23" largemouth I caught early this summer on Wier lake in Wisconsin. Not sure how much it weighed since the scale in front of me on the floor is junk! Plenty of these beauties in this small lake. This one came in the boat on my left and went out of the boat on my right!


----------



## ificarium

Sorry that last one was the 20"er this is the 23"er









These two were caught on the same lake about 50 feet apart from each other and within 20 min of catching each of them!
Gotta love top water baits!


----------



## dfisher

21 incher on a Bagley Killer B-1 in fire tiger.
Happy holidays,
Dan


----------



## mamohr686

I'm having a replica made of this beast. I caught it last feb. on lake Amistad in TX/mexico border. It went 9.9lb on a digital scale. I caught it on a 10" powerworm, and had several over 5 on a swimbait. My dad was operating my digital camera. I told him to take lots of pictures for the replica, but he was hitting the power button the whole time. I got one picture by luck, If I didn't even have a picture to show for it I think I would've thrown him out of the boat.


----------



## canadian

biggest largie a massive 4lb 4oz but my biggest smallie 8lbs even. unfortunately I heard of someone catching and keeping an 8lb bass in that same location a week later


----------



## LoveforBigBass

hello to all. First post here. Thought I'd comment on my 10lb 8oz bass.
still in my freezer as I can never save enough money to have it mounted.
this fish was caught just down the street from here at Eastman lake, madera ca. Very nice lake. Small size. Peaceful. And only trophy sized bass are allowed to bring home. They must be 23 inches and up. All these changes were made about 9 years ago after it was reopened again. It was closed for 7 years. Did the lake alot of good.caught my bass last year but still in search of "the one". Fish caught on a rootbeer Sinko. 
Thx Rick


----------

